# Sex much better after prostate surgery....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Had conventional TURP prostate surgery 4 months ago at 65 yo...I was worried about the slight risk of impotence....No problem...:smthumbup: 

But there was a significant increase in the intensity of my orgasms...Not only can I chip china when I pee, my orgasms are like they were 40 years ago.....real head bangers....:smthumbup:

The surgery was not much worse than having a tooth pulled, and would have almost been worth it just for the great orgasms, not to mention the urinary tract improvement.....

The only side effect some might not like is the retrograde ejaculation....Now when I orgasm the semen is re routed into the bladder, and almost none through the penis...not good for someone who's ego requires them to drop a softball sized load to feel manly....Or someone who still wants children....i find it a non-issue....


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Had conventional TURP prostate surgery 4 months ago at 65 yo...I was worried about the slight risk of impotence....No problem...:smthumbup:
> 
> But there was a significant increase in the intensity of my orgasms...Not only can I chip china when I pee, my orgasms are like they were 40 years ago.....real head bangers....:smthumbup:
> 
> ...


Great news. Congrats!


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

Was this done alone or with your wife? Based on your previous posts, your wife was no longer active with you.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marriedmanhere said:


> Was this done alone or with your wife? Based on your previous posts, your wife was no longer active with you.


Both...If I am very very good the wife will come around every week or two...:smthumbup:


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

Based on your other posts, I thought your wife was not active anymore... I guess once every two weeks is better than none.

Did you threaten divorce?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marriedmanhere said:


> Based on your other posts, I thought your wife was not active anymore... I guess once every two weeks is better than none.
> 
> Did you threaten divorce?


A massage works better than divorce threats....Although 
I did print out a "fill in the blanks" form to begin divorce proceedings and leave it on her place mat yesterday....She said it would leave both of us in poverty as we need our combined SS benefits to live....I didn't agree...At least a good reality check for her....


----------

